# Beyonce Drops New Song ‘Formation’ and Politically Charged Video



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Marianne Zumberge News Editor, Variety.com@marianniepants

A day ahead of her anticipated return to the Super Bowl halftime show stage, Beyonce has released new single "Formation" along with an accompanying music video.

Set in New Orleans, the clip features shots of Bey lying on top of a sinking New Orleans police cruiser as well as a graffiti'd wall that says, "Stop shooting us." There's also a scene of a black child in a hoodie dancing in front of a line of police officers in riot gear. At one point a man holds up a newspaper called "The Truth" with an image of Martin Luther King Jr. on the front page captioned, "More than a dreamer." Blue Ivy Carter, Beyonce's daughter, also appears in the video.

"I just might be a black Bill Gates in the making," Beyonce sings on the track produced by Mike WiLL Made- It.

Beyonce Drops New Song 'Formation' and Politically Charged Video


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

How does this woman know anything about life on the streets ?
From what she watches on giant flat screen TV inside her mansion ?


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Who gives a fuck?


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

I love it when musicians who are multi-millionairs teach the rest of us about life on the streets...Pathetic!


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

And she got a Police Escort to the stadium for her performance, what a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Y' all Hippocrates! You would still hit that if given half a chance


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> Y' all Hippocrates! You would still hit that if given half a chance


 And you wouldn't


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Look who she married, Jay Z was a convicted drug dealer. They supposedly paid for the bail of many "protestors" more like rioters in Baltimore out of their own money.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

BRION24 said:


> And you wouldn't


I gotta say in all truthfulness, she does NOTHING for *ME*. Is she Good looking, yeah, sure, but I just never gave two shits. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## 9X19 (Jun 17, 2012)

I hope everyone noticed the message in the Half time show with the black panthers bull that Beyonce was promoting...Imagine if a white singer had a bunch of KKK members in their half time show, the country would go nuts. I"m sick and tied of this racist bull the media is promoting. Lately its looking more and more like the late 1960's all over again, Controversial wars, riots and violence against police.....


----------



## Patr8726 (Dec 12, 2015)

felony said:


> Look who she married, Jay Z was a convicted drug dealer. They supposedly paid for the bail of many "protestors" more like rioters in Baltimore out of their own money.


Oh yes. They were dating when his entourage & him were involved in a string of shootings in NYC, which were mentioned in a famous lawsuit against a radio station about 10 years ago. I wonder if he carries any of the guns used in his shootings to the events where he protests police shootings?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

woodyd said:


> The NHL would never go for such bullshit. Just sayin'.
> They also don't have the kind of dirtbags that the NFL gets (Vick, Hernandez etc) in hockey. There's a reason I am a huge Bruins fan but could give a shit about the super bowl.


There's a reason we refer to it as the National Felons League.
Well, at least we now know what was being discussed during her regular visits to the white house. I'm sure BO and moochelle played a very big part in her "formation."


I hope no one is available for her Gillette detail. Let the brown shirts do it, they like to clam bake with and vote for the rats who give these turds a platform. Some people think it's no big deal but I see it as a form of blood money (money paid by a killer or the killer's clan to the family of a person who has been killed) since these ignorant racist shitbirds get their base fired up enough to kill our brothers and sisters.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> There's a reason we refer to it as the National Felons League.


Reminds me of the joke I heard the other day. It was something about the dog abuser throwing a pass to the wife beater and getting tackled by the murderer. I wish I could remember it because I thought it was a pretty accurate description of a lot of the players.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

BRION24 said:


> And you wouldn't


*NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!
This is more my speed!!!!!!!!!!*
You Go, Girl! World's Oldest Lingerie Model Retiring at 62


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Or any of these.......


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Or any of these.......
> View attachment 4314


I can't get on board with the 62 year old model (not the age, she just is too...well, not my type) but the above ladies? I just feel that too many guys overlook some fantastic looking women because their waist size would exclude them from a Playboy spread. Not a single one would cause me to say, "NO THANKS" and in fact, EVERY single one would cause me to say, "REALLY? ME?!?!? OK, LET'S DO IT!"

Though I couldn't tell my wife for fear of being murdered.....slowly and painfully.

Pretty is often overlooked due to a bit, 'extra'. How many guys hook up with a 'centerfold' only to find out they're just too damn insane, vain, obnoxious and/or stupid? This can happen with every body type, but somehow it's not as prevalent with larger girls who have a LOT to offer. Wake up American Male!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Jim
You just articulated my exacts thoughts on why I posted that pic!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

_What in fresh hell happened to this thread? _
Put your thinking caps back on and listen to some facts regarding the OP:


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Some of the lyrics include "I like having kinky afro hair and Jackson 5 nostrils".
She has neither. In fact the most successful "black" female artists all have caucasian features.

In late August I'm darker than her. And i'm a pasty faced cracker.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> Some of the lyrics include "I like having kinky afro hair and Jackson 5 nostrils".
> She has neither. In fact the most successful "black" female artists all have caucasian features.
> 
> In late August I'm darker than her. And i'm a pasty faced cracker.


I'm not wasting my time with the video, but it looks like her hair is pretty straight in that convertible. Must be an illusion.


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

Beyonce's Stupid Dancers Tried To Ruin The Super Bowl By Taking A Stand For A Gang-Banging Murderer - Turtleboy Sports

This is spot on.


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

It was a good article, must have pissed someone off because they took it down.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Danusmc0321 said:


> It was a good article, must have pissed someone off because they took it down.


Turtleboy was down this afternoon, looks like they're still down.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Danusmc0321 said:


> It was a good article, must have pissed someone off because they took it down.


Turtleboy was down this afternoon, looks like they're still down.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

That is the strangest political message I've ever seen! Lyrics of the song are all about her - Givenchy dress, I'm a star, I'm hot, something about hoes ... I didn't hear a single full sentence. 

Her outfit was definitely eye catching! Powerful imagery, I tell you ... although, last time I checked prostitution is still illegal and generally is not considered to be a desirable career path


----------

